# Looking for low-cost online file-distribution recommendation



## PropilotBW (Nov 13, 2016)

As the title says, I'm looking for an easier way to distribute my digital files to clients.   

Right now, I put all my final files onto a cheap jump drive and mail it to the client.  I include a return envelope with postage.  This works fine for now, as my clients have been people that I know.   At times, the turn around on the jump drive is slower than I want.   

I would want something very low cost that I could upload the files online and the client could download them.     

Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2016)

Drop Box. It is on-line.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 13, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Drop Box. It is on-line.



Thanks.  I've heard of it,  I'll look it up.   

Do you use it?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, I use it. It's an interesting service!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2016)

Your system seems brutally cumbersome and inconvenient to the client IMO.  For digital distribution I have a segment of my website set aside for client products.  They have ftp or http download access, and for those without broadband connections, or less computer savvy, I send them a DVD.  If was going to send files on a jump drive, I would simply add the cost of it to the bill.

Dropbox and similar services will do the job, but IMO, it seems rather amateurish to have to send your clients somewhere else.  I've also noticed issues with various incarnations of browsers not playing nicely with Dropbox in the past. By keeping this on your 'site, you maintain the greatest possible amount of control and flexibility.


----------

